# Irony of it all: Weed Vs. Alcohol music vid



## passiton (Jan 18, 2008)

People, 

If you get a chance, listen to a track called 'Irony Of It All' by the British band 'The Streets':
YouTube - The Streets - Irony of it All

It's a track which illustrates the 'weed vs. alcohol' argument. Worth a listen!

I hope that link works. If not, just go to YouTube YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and search for it.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 19, 2008)

the link worked for me thanx. Inventive. VV


----------

